# Vector Cut 2.2



## ladiesel (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello,
I own a Saga Servo 2400 Cutter an it cuts with Signcut. Tested it with there tech support and was told the issue is vector cut. However It worked with Vector cut 2.2 until my pc upgraded over night to Windows 10 please help. My settings in Vector Cut are Universal HPGL Serial Port Com4.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you can still find windows 7,8 iso's around,
although much harder to find

just reinstall your original operating system and input your serial #,
and disable whatever made the upgrade


----------

